# Brags for Eden with new agility titles!



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Eden just completed her AKC Novice Standard and Jumpers with Weaves titles.

I am teaching Kastle how to do a handstand and then how to collect for jumping and then his contact requirements. He has been introduced to the obstacles so far, is fine running them but now I need to add finesse. He's mainly been focusing on flyball since his first tourney is this weekend and his first time for running on a team is next month.

Sloppy intro, he is not doing this random running anymore


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I thought this was worth it's own thread so pulled it out of the other one! Congrats to you and Eden!

Love the video too! Thanks for editing and putting it up


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations..she is a cutie pie!! I want to see Kastle do his handstand..!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats to Eden! Kastle looks like he's coming along nicely! A handstand is FUN to teach- you'll love it!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! How does one go about teaching a handstand?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I thought this was worth it's own thread so pulled it out of the other one! Congrats to you and Eden!
> 
> Love the video too! Thanks for editing and putting it up


LOL OMG I was SO confused!!! 

Thank you  she's a doll. I have videos on Eden too!
The condensed version of the whole weekend:




 
JWW












Standard


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the agility caterpillar!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Go Eden!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GO Eden is right! Great job congrats! loved the videos Kastle looks great too!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice!!!! 

Can't wait to show my daughter!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

EDEN-PIE is the best!!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I can not show this to cara, as she will start pushing for a corgi again. She LOVES Eden!


----------

